# Anonimo Notturnale -- Pictorial Review -- Part 1



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

*ANONIMO NOTTURNALE *​
Finally had a moment to takes some pictures of the fabulous Anonimo Notturnale, Drass case, exhibition back, gold accents. I wanted to wait until I had one strap that I think will be a perfect match, but Jeanna at Stone Creek is backlogged, so that will be another few/several weeks (also having Piotr making a custom buckle)--when both of those arrive I will do a part 2, a kind of fashion show for the Notturnale, as I also have a bracelet that perfectly matches the watch from another company.

Anyway, on with part 1. First, some details: (all my measurements) 

Height: 14mm 
Lug tip to lug tip: 51mm 
Bezel Diameter: 43.5mm 
Width at 12:00 - 6:00: 43.5mm 
Width at 8:00 - 2:00: 46.5 
Width at 9:00 to 3:00, including crown: 49mm 
Sapphire crystals, front and back 
Dial Color: Dark gray with hints of brown 
Case: Drass (medium gun metal gray, similar to a dark Titanium) 
Hands, accents: solid gold (fire gold) 
White luminescent Arabic numerals and white logos and minute markers 
Lug to lug strap width: 22mm 
Movement and other specifics can be obtained elsewhere. 

The watch comes with a two-tone (dark gray/very obscure tan) sueded gator strap and gold/SS 20mm deployant buckle.

In the design pictures for this watch, Anonimo put the logo and the name in different positions on the dial, but I think they got it right in this final version. In the promo/intro pictures the strap coloring looked outstanding, in real life it is very disappointing--it is thin, it tapers from 22 to 20mm and really seems too slim for this bulky case (similar to most of the cases in the Nimo line). Also, the strap darkens with use, so now it is basically black, single tone, and as such, off the watch.

Right now I have a Toshi 22/22 "Fudge" with dull yellow stitching (originally made for one of my bronze Polluce)--I tried all kinds of buckles, trying to match either the Drass case or the gold accents, without actually buying a gold buckle. I looked at several bronze buckles (another review I will do), and currently have an Olivier bronze on it, though as I say I am having a buckle custom made out of copper and SS by Piotr.

It keeps COSC time, about 2 or 3 seconds slow per day. The Drass does not scratch, or at least show the scratches, unlike the darker Ox-Pro (Ox-BO?) coating, which really looks pretty bad after hard use. The strap uses the great new hex lug screws, which requires little hex tools on either side--they loosen and tighten with almost no torque, and thus no problems from scratching the lugs. The watch actually looks better in the "flesh" than it does in pictures--in pictures the gold stands out more than it does on the wrist--it is not at all "blingy" (and I hate blingy), but quite subtle. It looks different in different light, so I tried to convey that in a few pictures.

Any Issues? Anyone who knows me will know that I always have issues, and so yes, there are four.

Guess what starts the list? Yes, it is the white date wheel!! (Those of you who also read the Ball threads will understand what I am referring to here.) However, this is not really bothersome, as there are white accents that balance the dial, and "Notturnale" is written on the opposite side next to the 9, so this isn't a major issue. I can live with it. 
The second problem is the one that I didn't expect, but is discussed above, the strap really is not as impressive as it should be, nor does it look anywhere as nice as the promo/intro pictures suggest. This doesn't bother me too much, as I like to have my own straps made anyway. 
Third, there is an exhibition back, which is fine, but the movement has to be one of the most uninterestingly detailed movements I have ever seen in a watch with such a back--even an Oris looks more interesting. Seems a shame they didn't at least gold-plate the rotor, or do any kind of engraving on the movement. This doesn't really bother me, though, as I don't stare at the back of the watch all that often. 
The fourth (and last) problem is somewhat more disturbing. It seems that the watch makers never actually wear the watches that they produce. At issue here is the lower edges of the case--they came razor sharp--so sharp I could run my fingernail along the edge, and it would shave a thin layer off the nail. In other words, it had the same finishing (or lack of finishing) that you might find on a $100 homage--no attempts whatsoever at rounding off at least slightly the edges that come in contact with the skin. As a result, this edge can cut into the flesh with ease--really unforgivable. I was faced with a choice, have the edges rounded off slightly, or sell it. The problem is, the Drass treatment is done to the surface of the steel, so if the edges were rounded off, then the underlying steel would show through--I chose to take the risk, smoothed the edge a bit (I am left-handed so the main contact point was around 10:00), and now it doesn't bite into my arm, and the actual edge is virtually imperceptible--I got lucky. 

Besides these four issues, there are many wonderful aspects to the watch, most of which can be seen in the pictures below, making this a definite keeper--in fact, I have finally assembled a collection of five watches that I see no need for further additions to, at least not for the moment anyway--it has been a long search, but this is one of the last pieces that has nicely fit into my fistful full of keepers.

Part 2 will follow with the requisite wrist shot, as well as the watch on a matching bracelet, the original strap and deployant, and a couple of aftermarket straps. Stay tuned.

Peter















































































































































​


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)

Very nice! Like were Anonimo is going with this design!


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Very nice piece. Stunning looks.

Wonder if they're ever going to get the crown tube lengths correct ? 

That round marker at 3 is odd. Another triangle would have worked just fine.


----------



## StefB (Feb 19, 2010)

Finally, a nice review of one of Anonimo's more recent, special pieces. These shots are the best pics I"ve seen of the Notturnale. I actually like the strap on it. 

I"m still partial to the Drass gold Crono Mark II, but this is perhaps more unique in many ways. 

Gotta see the wrist shots!


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Very cool review of a great watch....Well done...Guillermo


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

92gli said:


> ...That round marker at 3 is odd. Another triangle would have worked just fine.


Good eyes, that bothered me too--makes absolutely no sense, but I thought quibble number five would have been one too many--after all, I really do like the watch!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Peter!

1. I concur with you about the strap... First was my Carbon Diver strap looks very nice but is thin. 
When i saw the Aeronauta camel strap on pictures i really like it a lot because looks tight to the case and well paded in the centrer, but when i got it this strap is so thin if you compare woth the previous Dino straps BUT a different history with my San Marco Drass black strap dark yellowish /greenish stitches is a reallly nice well done and match the case because is extra thick. 

So would be nice if they make them according with the case. 

2. Drass... Antiscratch... Did you test it? I don't want to mess my San Marco case 

3. I can't wait for the second part of your review. 

Very nice piece... As you said a keeper !

Enjoy it abd wear it in the best of health !!!

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runner


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Nelson, that is a great strap on the San Marco Drass-that's the kind a 15mm (or more) high case needs. As for testing the Drass, if you look carefully on the rear case pictures, near the lug along the bottom edge where it would be 10:00, you can see where I filed down the edge slightly--very hard to see with the naked eye, but as the pictures are much larger than life, a bit easier to tell there--and yes, for me, everyday is a test of sorts, as I bang the watch on doors, bikes and everything else I stumble across or into.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice Peter, and a great review as usual.

I think I enjoy this model more than the Crono version as I realised after having the 'Big 1' that I need a running seconds hand on my watches. The dial is nicely balanced (bar the aforementioned marker at 3), and the aesthetics of the watch are bang on for me.

Great to see the new strap changing system is a success. Opens up the door so much more now as I never really change straps on my 'nimo's due to fear of damage and general slack-ness! With a quick change system, such as on my LW's, life is much easier and therefore more likely to stay in my collection as I can change the look whenever I become bored with it.

The only thing that really irks me is the display back. I made the same complaint about my 'Big 1', and I think it's something ANonimo needs to address by taking a leaf out of Panerai's book. Decorate the mopvement, or don't put it on show. I'm not a big stickler for in-house, but if it look dull then cover it with a solid caseback. It's definitely not a deal breaker but something I would love them to address in time.

Congratulations on a great purchase mate, and wear it in good health. Can't wait for part 2!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Excellent review and congratulations!

Stunning watch! If this forum was running a cool contest, this thread could be the winner many times over.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

SWEET!! Great review, great pic...what else can I say!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Great photos and write up Peter. Defiantly my favorite of the newer Anonimo watches. Nice to see a newer model here that is not a San Marco.

Showing restraint about the white date wheel...besides a black would not match either (Dial appears closer to a tabacco).


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

timefleas said:


> Nelson, that is a great strap on the San Marco Drass-that's the kind a 15mm (or more) high case needs. As for testing the Drass, if you look carefully on the rear case pictures, near the lug along the bottom edge where it would be 10:00, you can see where I filed down the edge slightly--very hard to see with the naked eye, but as the pictures are much larger than life, a bit easier to tell there--and yes, for me, everyday is a test of sorts, as I bang the watch on doors, bikes and everything else I stumble across or into.


Well the thickness on this strap is 7mm at the thickest part and 4.60 mm at the thinnest part .... I saw and you do it very well... NOW im thinking on those hands of the Notturnale... kind of vintage for sure the ones I need for my Cali !


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Peter, that is, IMO, the most gorgeous watch Anonimo has released in recent memory. It is a shame about the sharp case edges (especially for a company founded on their case finishing) and the lack of decoration on the movement. But the watch as a whole makes a terrific statement. I am almost afraid to ask, but is the crystal lacking AR as Anonimo typically does?

I guess that's the way it goes when you love Anonimo. Many "quirks" but still overall a very unique and great character. I hope they at least maintain that character -- on the Notturnale, at least, they definitely have.


----------



## ecunited (Jul 22, 2009)

Great pix! Great watch! Great strap!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

SBD:  No AR, as far as I can tell, but the dial is a flat rather than glossy surface, so it isn't a huge problem--the biggest problem is, as you noted, the knife edge under-case, probably compounded by the fact that I wear it on my left hand, and my arms/wrists are rather slender so my outer wrist bone sticks out more than some--it is there where the damage is done, but with careful filing, I have it tamed it significantly--will detail that and other issues with wrist shots, etc, in "Part II."


----------

